# Average movecount for Psuedo X-Cross



## yCArp (Jul 12, 2022)

So basically pseudoslotting has shown itself as the new potential of speedcubing, and even I am interested in using it in my solves. However, I do recognise (no pun intended) the limits of pseudoslotting in terms of recognition, hence I only utilise pseudslotting within the means of inspection (i.e. to inspect a Pseudo X-Cross and its corresponding pseudo pair to form a standard XXCross). I find my Pseudo X-Cross solutions to be between 10-12 moves, with my normal cross solutions being around 7-8 moves on average. Thus, I will like to request some statistics on the average movecount of Pseudo X-Crosses, just like how an extensive study was done on the movecount of standard crosses and a conclusion to be made that generally all crosses given that a solver is colour-neutral can be solved in less than 8 moves.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2022)

I can't answer that, but here, take this pseudo-slotting interactive chart



f2l pseudo


----------

